# Zypper Update / Apache Tod, Ruby Ursache?



## simplemodus (14. Nov. 2012)

Hallo, 
Also ich habe es um es kurz zu machen - mein System via zypper 
updaten lassen - das erste Mal, nun hab ich die Sch*** am kochen ( 

Mail udgl. funktioniert alles - dAs System hat zuvor einwandfrei funktioniert, nur anscheinend der Apache hat mit Ruby ein Problem 
aber ich kann nicht rauserkennen welches ? 

Weiß hier jemand Rat !? 


```
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:26 2012] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:26 2012] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `imageinvader' does NOT match server name!?
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:26 2012] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:26 2012] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:26 2012] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `imageinvader' does NOT match server name!?
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:26 2012] [notice] mod_python: Creating 8 session mutexes based on 150 max processes and 0 max threads.
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:26 2012] [notice] mod_python: using mutex_directory /tmp
ruby: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:26 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.21 (Linux/SUSE) mod_ssl/2.2.21 OpenSSL/1.0.0e PHP/5.3.8 mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.7.2 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 DAV/2 mod_ruby/1.3.0 Ruby/1.8.7(2011-12-28) mod_perl/2.0.5 Perl/v5.14.2 configured -- resuming normal operations
ruby: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
ruby: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
ruby: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
ruby: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
rubyruby: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
rubyruby: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
ruby: NULL pointer given (ArgumentError)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25210 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25211 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25212 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25213 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25214 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25215 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25216 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25217 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25218 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Wed Nov 14 12:28:27 2012] [notice] child pid 25219 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```
Danke vielmals 
mfg 
Christian


----------



## simplemodus (14. Nov. 2012)

Help anyone !?


----------



## simplemodus (15. Nov. 2012)

Das wurde Installiert (per Zypper up): File

Ich bring den apache2 nicht mehr zum laufen.
Der Rest wie Mail udgl funktioniert. 



> Nov 15 09:00:46 junkie httpd2[9292]: [Thu Nov 15 09:00:46 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 213.164.17.33:443 has no VirtualHosts
> Nov 15 09:00:46 junkie httpd2[9292]: [Thu Nov 15 09:00:46 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 213.164.17.33:80 has no VirtualHosts
> Nov 15 09:00:46 junkie httpd2[9292]: [Thu Nov 15 09:00:46 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 213.164.17.33:443 has no VirtualHosts
> Nov 15 09:00:46 junkie start_apache2[9294]: [Thu Nov 15 09:00:46 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost 213.164.17.33:443 has no VirtualHosts
> ...


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2012)

Ich würde mal alle apache Module deaktivieren und scaheun ob der dann startet, wenn das der fall ist, dann ein Modul nach dem anderen wieder aktivieren und jeweils neu starten um das defekte Modul einzugrenzen.


----------



## simplemodus (15. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich würde mal alle apache Module deaktivieren und scaheun ob der dann startet, wenn das der fall ist, dann ein Modul nach dem anderen wieder aktivieren und jeweils neu starten um das defekte Modul einzugrenzen.


Danke - Kurze Frage: Wie macht man das am Unkompliziertestens. 
mfg 
Christian


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2012)

mit 

a2dismod MODULNAME

deaktivuert man ein Modul und mit

a2enmod MODULNAME

aktiviert man das Modul wieder.

a2dismod suexec
a2dismod rewrite
a2dismod ssl
a2dismod actions
a2dismod suphp
a2dismod fcgid
a2dismod dav
a2dismod dav_fs
a2dismod dav_lock
a2dismod python
a2dismod actions
a2dismod fastcgi
a2dismod alias

kann sein dass es bei Dir noch mehr Module sind wiez.B. ruby


----------



## simplemodus (15. Nov. 2012)

Till, super Danke !!
Ich habs den Verursacher gefunden - sobald ich das 
ruby einschalte "a2enmod ruby" geht der apache garnicht zum starten.
Somit ist es ausgeschalten.

Meine Webseiten funktionieren wieder.
Meine ISPCONFIG Seite zeigt an "It Works!" Unter https://<IP>:8080.
Aber dann schon garnichts. 

Demnach dürfte das ruby defekt sein - Versucht nach zu installieren.
( Nachgesehen habe ich hier.
The Perfect Server - OpenSUSE 12.1 x86_64 With Apache2 [ISPConfig 3] - Page 4 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials ) - Erfolg: Zero. 

Nachdem ich kein Entwickler bin ;-/ is es mit dem Latein nun am ende  

Was sagt eure Erfahrung / Knowledge ?


----------



## simplemodus (16. Nov. 2012)

Hallo Till, 
Ich schreib das Post nochmal weil ich nicht weiss ob dies gespeichert wurde 
oder nicht. Danke nochmals für deinen Support. 

Wie sich herausstellte ist das Module "Ruby" anscheinend defekt. 
(Keine Ahnung warum - ich hab nun versucht dies nochmals zu beheben 
 wie in der Anleitung von howtoforge The Perfect Server - OpenSUSE 12.1 x86_64 With Apache2 [ISPConfig 3] - Page 4 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials 
Ergebnis: Not Working!) 

Apache funktioniert soweit das er die restlichen Webseites anzeigt,
bei der ISPconfig https://<ip>:8080 zeigt er "It works!" an, 
mehr nicht. 

Wie komme ich wieder zu meinem ISPconfig? Ich bin auf eure Erfahrung 
KnowHow angewiesen, da ich keinen Plan habe wie hier ruby genau funktioniert bzw. reingreift! Danke


----------



## Till (19. Nov. 2012)

Dein Post war irgendwie im spamfilter hängen geblieben, habe ihn jetzt freigeschaltet.

Ist der ispconfig vhost da (Datei ispconfig.vhost sowie die Datei ispconfig.conf) im Verzeichnis sites-available der apache Konfiguration und sind im Verzeichnis sites-enabled 2 Symlinks zu diesen dateien die mit 000- davor anfangen?


----------



## simplemodus (19. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Dein Post war irgendwie im spamfilter hängen geblieben, habe ihn jetzt freigeschaltet.
> 
> Ist der ispconfig vhost da (Datei ispconfig.vhost sowie die Datei ispconfig.conf) im Verzeichnis sites-available der apache Konfiguration und sind im Verzeichnis sites-enabled 2 Symlinks zu diesen dateien die mit 000- davor anfangen?


Ja sind vorhanden.


```
junkie:/etc/apache2 # ls -ltr sites-available/
total 20
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1365 Nov 15 09:12 ispconfig.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1738 Nov 15 09:21 ispconfig.vhost
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1047 Nov 15 09:26 apps.vhost
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3338 Nov 15 15:05 i-i.at.vhost
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3434 Nov 15 15:06 schafspelz.com.vhost
junkie:/etc/apache2 # ls -ltr sites-enabled/
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 43 Feb  9  2012 000-ispconfig.conf -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Feb 10  2012 000-apps.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/apps.vhost
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 44 Feb 10  2012 000-ispconfig.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.vhost
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 49 Feb 23  2012 900-schafspelz.com.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/schafspelz.com.vhost
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 41 Feb 23  2012 900-i-i.at.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/i-i.at.vhost
```
hier noch dazu das DIR conf.d

```
junkie:/etc/apache2 # ls -ltr conf.d/
total 48
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  822 Jan 16  2007 mailman.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  972 Oct 29  2011 nagios.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  709 Oct 29  2011 mod_perl.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1417 Nov 19  2011 awstats.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1583 Feb  9  2012 squirrelmail.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  646 Feb 16  2012 apache2-manual.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  552 Aug 29 14:45 mod_suphp.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3315 Sep  5 18:30 mod_fcgid.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1441 Sep  5 18:42 mod_fastcgi.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  354 Nov 14 12:25 php5.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1065 Nov 14 20:22 phpMyAdmin.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1392 Nov 15 09:17 ispconfig.conf
junkie:/etc/apache2 #
```


----------



## Till (19. Nov. 2012)

Was ist denn das für eine Datei ispconfig.conf in conf.d? Die Datei mit dem Namen ispconfig.conf die zu ISPConfig gehört liegt im sites-available Verzsichnis. hast Du die manuell angelegt?


----------



## simplemodus (19. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Was ist denn das für eine Datei ispconfig.conf in conf.d? Die Datei mit dem Namen ispconfig.conf die zu ISPConfig gehört liegt im sites-available Verzsichnis. hast Du die manuell angelegt?


Hy, also anscheinend dürfte der Ordner sites-available überschrieben worden sein. Die ispconfig.vhost app.vhost ispconfig.conf hab ich restaurieren können.

die jeeilige vhost für die webseiten sind hin. 
(wurden mit einem schrott überschrieben - wo ich nicht weiß wo das herkam)
Ich habe diese beiden vhosts nun gelöscht - jetzt gehts das ISPConfig wieder.

Frage demnach - wie bekomm ich nun die Server Configfiles zusammengebaut damit die vhosts wieder laufen? 
(kann man im ISPConfig durch nochmaliges Speichern den vhost anlegen !? )

Danke lg Chris


----------



## simplemodus (19. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von simplemodus:


> Hy, also anscheinend dürfte der Ordner sites-available überschrieben worden sein. Die ispconfig.vhost app.vhost ispconfig.conf hab ich restaurieren können.
> 
> die jeeilige vhost für die webseiten sind hin.
> (wurden mit einem schrott überschrieben - wo ich nicht weiß wo das herkam)
> ...


Danke habs grad gefunden - in ISPConfig unter Tools --> Resync ! 

Danke Till für den Anstoss !!!


----------



## simplemodus (19. Nov. 2012)

und der is nun Neu: Nach dem ReSync folgendes ! 


```
[Mon Nov 19 17:58:03 2012] [warn] VirtualHost 213.164.17.33:80 overlaps  with VirtualHost 213.164.17.33:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you  need a NameVirtualHost directive
Nov 19 17:58:04 junkie start_apache2[8996]: [Mon Nov 19 17:58:04 2012]  [warn] VirtualHost 213.164.17.33:80 overlaps with VirtualHost  213.164.17.33:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a  NameVirtualHost directive
```
Und die 2te Webseite linkt auf die erste und geht nicht auf 
Auf der Suche nach dem VirtualHost - sehe ich das auf das 
Port 80 keine 2 Adressen vergeben sind - Somit stellt sich für mich
die Frage gemeint ist 


```
junkie:/etc/apache2 # egrep -R NameVirtualHost *
listen.conf:#NameVirtualHost 12.34.56.78:80
listen.conf:#NameVirtualHost *:80
listen.conf:#NameVirtualHost *
sites-available/ispconfig.vhost:NameVirtualHost *:8080
sites-available/ispconfig.conf:# NameVirtualHost 213.164.17.33:80
sites-available/ispconfig.conf:# NameVirtualHost 213.164.17.33:443
sites-available/apps.vhost:# NameVirtualHost *:8081
sites-enabled/000-apps.vhost:# NameVirtualHost *:8081
sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost:NameVirtualHost *:8080
sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.conf:# NameVirtualHost 213.164.17.33:80
sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.conf:# NameVirtualHost 213.164.17.33:443
vhosts.d/vhost.template:# NameVirtualHost statements can be added to /etc/apache2/listen.conf.
vhosts.d/vhost-ssl.template:# NameVirtualHost statements should be added to /etc/apache2/listen.conf.
junkie:/etc/apache2 #
```
Aktiv geändert habe ich hier nichts - kommt das vom ReSync ?


----------



## Till (19. Nov. 2012)

Hast Du die IP 213.164.17.33 in ISPConfig unter System > Server IP angelegt und ist die checkbox gesetzt dass sie vom apache verwendet werden soll?


----------



## simplemodus (19. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Hast Du die IP 213.164.17.33 in ISPConfig unter System > Server IP angelegt und ist die checkbox gesetzt dass sie vom apache verwendet werden soll?


Ja diese ist gesetzt. Ich hab an der Config nichts herumgedreht,
deswegen kommt mir dies ja irgendwie "Spanisch" vor.


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2012)

Deaktivier die checkbox in der IP bitte mal und aktivier sie dann nochmal und warte eine Minute, damit die ispconfig.conf datei neu geschrieben wird. Vielleicht ist die nicht vollständig.


----------



## simplemodus (20. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Deaktivier die checkbox in der IP bitte mal und aktivier sie dann nochmal und warte eine Minute, damit die ispconfig.conf datei neu geschrieben wird. Vielleicht ist die nicht vollständig.


ne, hab ich gerade gemacht - is ihm egal. 
egal ob da ein häckchen drinnen is oder nicht, er zeigt das selbe an.

ich weiss nicht warum er die daten nicht ausliest.


----------



## simplemodus (12. Mai 2013)

hallo till, 
danke nochmals für dein feedback - ich bin nach einem ispconfig update nun wieder ausgesperrt - diesmal funken die webseiten aber das ispconfig zeigt nur noch das "it works!" an ;-/, sprich ich komme nichts ins menü. 
im sites-enables ist keine link zu einer webseite. (die anderen webseiten funken)

Ideen ? - ich bin ratlos.

Danke 
lg 
Christian


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2013)

Du bekommst auf port 8080 ine it works seite? Die dürfte wenn dann nur auf port 80 oder 443 zu ßehen sein und nicht auf dem ispconfig port. Od hast du aus versehen beim update 80 oder 443 als ispconfig port angegeben?


----------



## simplemodus (12. Mai 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Du bekommst auf port 8080 ine it works seite? Die dürfte wenn dann nur auf port 80 oder 443 zu ßehen sein und nicht auf dem ispconfig port. Od hast du aus versehen beim update 80 oder 443 als ispconfig port angegeben?


hallo till,
ich hab das update out of the box durchgeführt. 
sprich 8080 war der vorschlag und enter gedrückt.
die webseiten funktionieren (imageinvader zb) nur die 8080 funktioniert nicht ;-/
wo kann man das checken ? in der db find ich nix.
danke lg C


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2013)

Schau Dir mal den ispconfig vhost in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ an, ob dort der richtige port (8080) in der vhost zeile steht.


----------



## simplemodus (13. Mai 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Schau Dir mal den ispconfig chost in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ an, ob dort der richtige port (8080) in der vhost zeile steht.


hallo till, 
steht im file drinnen :8080 !
soll ich den inhalt dir per pn senden ? 
lg 
Christian


----------



## simplemodus (1. Juli 2013)

hello, 
hast du irgendwelche infos zu dem fall - denn ich bin ratlos 
lg 
C


----------



## Till (5. Juli 2013)

Poste mal bitte die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und

iptables -L


----------



## simplemodus (8. Aug. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Poste mal bitte die Ausgabe von:
> 
> netstat -tap
> 
> ...




```
junkie:~ # netstat -tap
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      2203/pop3-login
tcp        0      0 *:imap                  *:*                     LISTEN      2358/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      2073/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      2072/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:36663                 *:*                     LISTEN      2188/perl
tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      1781/cupsd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      2471/master
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      2358/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      2203/pop3-login
tcp        0      0 localhost:10024         *:*                     LISTEN      2291/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN      2471/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      2122/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:48252         localhost:mysql         ESTABLISHED 22591/amavisd (ch13
tcp        0      0 junkie:imap             212095007070.publ:34675 ESTABLISHED 18490/imap
tcp        0      0 localhost:ftp           localhost:57812         TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:48252         ESTABLISHED 2122/mysqld
tcp        0      0 junkie:imap             212095007070.publ:34668 ESTABLISHED 15165/imap
tcp        0   2076 junkie:ssh              77.116.58.142.wir:50341 ESTABLISHED 18998/0
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:50478         ESTABLISHED 2122/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:50478         localhost:mysql         ESTABLISHED 15230/amavisd (ch3-
tcp        0      0 localhost:59170         localhost:www-http      TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      2203/pop3-login
tcp        0      0 *:imap                  *:*                     LISTEN      2358/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN      5456/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:www-http              *:*                     LISTEN      5456/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:sunproxyadmin         *:*                     LISTEN      5456/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      2073/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      2072/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      1781/cupsd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      2471/master
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      5456/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      2358/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      2203/pop3-login
junkie:~ #
```


```
junkie:~ # iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
```

son nun ist mal der trace da


----------



## simplemodus (12. Aug. 2013)

info: server nun komplett rebootet - kein änderung

alle webseiten funktionieren - das ISPConfig ist das einzige was nicht funktioniert. 

Frage: Wie kann man das ISPConfig motivieren ohne Oberfläche 
zu einem ReSync bzw. ReInitialisierung ?


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2013)

lade das ispconfig tar.gz runter, entpacke es und starte das update.php script im install verezichnis.


----------



## simplemodus (12. Aug. 2013)

Hier das Update: 


```
junkie:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install # php -q update.php


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________   _____              __ _         ____
|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)       /__  \
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _    _/ /
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |  |_ |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| | ___\ \
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, | \____/
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Update

Operating System: openSUSE or compatible, unknown version.

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.

Shall the script create a ISPConfig backup in /var/backup/ now? (yes,no) [yes]:

Creating backup of "/usr/local/ispconfig" directory...
Creating backup of "/etc" directory...
Checking ISPConfig database .. OK
Starting incremental database update.
Reconfigure Permissions in master database? (yes,no) [no]:

Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]:

Configuring Postfix
Configuring Mailman
Configuring Jailkit
Configuring Dovecot
Configuring Spamassassin
Configuring Amavisd
Configuring Getmail
Configuring Pureftpd
Configuring MyDNS
Configuring Apache
Configuring vlogger
Configuring Apps vhost
Configuring Database
Updating ISPConfig
ISPConfig Port [8080]: 8080

Create new ISPConfig SSL certificate (yes,no) [no]:

ln: failed to create symbolic link `/srv/www/ispconfig/web': File exists
Reconfigure Crontab? (yes,no) [yes]:

Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
redirecting to systemctl
redirecting to systemctl
redirecting to systemctl
/usr/bin/lsb_release: line 368: echo: write error: Broken pipe
redirecting to systemctl
Job failed. See system logs and 'systemctl status' for details.
redirecting to systemctl
redirecting to systemctl
redirecting to systemctl
redirecting to systemctl
redirecting to systemctl
redirecting to systemctl
redirecting to systemctl
redirecting to systemctl
Update finished.
junkie:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install #
```
Ergebnis: das selbe ... 







ich weiß hier nicht mehr weiter ...


----------



## simplemodus (12. Aug. 2013)

nochwas - anscheinend dürfte mir das update die ispconfig.vhost verbogen haben 

apache zeigt mir als documentroot /srv/www/htdocs an 
bei dem virtuellen server 8080 
im ispconfig.host findet man sowas nicht 

```
junkie:/etc/apache2/sites-available # cat ispconfig.vhost

######################################################
# This virtual host contains the configuration
# for the ISPConfig controlpanel
######################################################

 Listen 8080
NameVirtualHost *:8080

<VirtualHost _default_:8080>
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

  <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
    SetHandler None
  </FilesMatch>

  <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
    DocumentRoot /srv/www/ispconfig/
    SuexecUserGroup ispconfig ispconfig
    <Directory /srv/www/ispconfig/>
      Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews +ExecCGI
      AllowOverride AuthConfig Indexes Limit Options FileInfo
      AddHandler fcgid-script .php
      FCGIWrapper /srv/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig/.php-fcgi-starter .php
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
    IPCCommTimeout  7200
        MaxRequestLen 15728640
  </IfModule>

  <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
    DocumentRoot /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/
        AssignUserId ispconfig ispconfig
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    <Directory /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web>
      # php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/local/ispconfig/interface:/usr/share:/tmp"
      Options FollowSymLinks
      AllowOverride None
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
          php_value magic_quotes_gpc        0
    </Directory>
  </IfModule>

  # ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log
  # CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined
  ServerSignature Off

  <IfModule mod_security2.c>
    SecRuleEngine Off
  </IfModule>

  # SSL Configuration
  SSLEngine On
  SSLCertificateFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.crt
  SSLCertificateKeyFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.key
  #SSLCACertificateFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.bundle

</VirtualHost>

<Directory /srv/www/php-cgi-scripts>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory /srv/www/php-fcgi-scripts>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

junkie:/etc/apache2/sites-available #
```
danke


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2013)

> nochwas - anscheinend dürfte mir das update die ispconfig.vhost verbogen haben


Die vhost Datei die Du gepostet hats ist k und so wie sie sein soll. Wahrscheinlich fehlen bei Dir apache Module, insbesondere das fcgid Modul.


----------



## simplemodus (13. Aug. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Die vhost Datei die Du gepostet hats ist k und so wie sie sein soll. Wahrscheinlich fehlen bei Dir apache Module, insbesondere das fcgid Modul.


Ich habe hier nichts geändert. 

Aber das Update hat ... 
Wir sind nun nach der Recherge draufgekommen, das ISPConfig schon seit Monaten nicht funktioniert *lol*
es hat keiner auf die Kiste gesehen und der DBCrash war nur der Impakt "Schau doch mal" 

Hier nun das Feedback: 
Also wenn "ITworks" bei ISPConfig steht, dann kann es sein, das fcgid Module im apache nicht geladen ist,
nachdem ich nicht so versiert bin ist mir dies nicht aufgefallen. 
Reinladen mit: 
$ a2enmod fcgid
und zur sicherheit 
$ a2enmod suexec

apache2ctl restart 

und et voila - es hat funktioniert!

Danke für den Input, Till - Hat sehr gut geholfen!


----------

